# Newbie has made errors...... Need veterans advice...



## Ztanzanite (Jul 2, 2013)

Made many uneducated errors and listened to an "expert"....
Ran 20 weeks 
Test /deca/dbol
Ran ALL for 20 weeks:
Test E 550 ew
Deca 450 ew
Dbol 40 mg ed
No taper and stopped ALL at once.....( advice given by unnamed expert..!)
2 weeks after last pin tamoxafin at 20 Ed for one month.... Then tamoxafin at 20 and clomid at 50 Ed for one more month......
Bloods a month later looked low on all hormones except test was at 710 ( possibly residual??? Biuld up?)
Tested one month after that test and was at 400......
Feeling ok eccept no libido and weak erections still at 5 months after last pin......
Any advice would help.......
Right now I'm just washing out hoping things will sort out in time....
Please advise....


----------



## jay_steel (Jul 2, 2013)

just takes time.. whats your bloods at? Estro, Prolactin and ect. If i were to PCT i dont stop untill every thing is leveled out. Clomid is also very  hard on you as well, with this cycle there was no reason to run both... Deca does have a LONG half life but not that long.. 5 months. I would get your prolactin checked.


----------



## Ztanzanite (Jul 2, 2013)

Prolactin at 10
teat at 398
estrodiol at 15
after 3 bloods ... Test level still falling...
I'm confused....they've been falling for 4 1/2 months.....


----------



## jay_steel (Jul 2, 2013)

just give it time rebound can take a while... My natural test wont go past 350 now, that is just the problem with cycling. your either in it for the sides and the issues or dont touch it. When it comes to this there is no better answer then to see a doctor. You did everything pretty right with pct and waited. Any one that tells you to add more drugs to it is an idiot. I would either wait it out or go see an endo.


----------



## Ztanzanite (Jul 2, 2013)

Thank you my man....


----------



## Dannie (Jul 4, 2013)

IMO you haven't recovered and you need a second PCT. 
Get a 75IU vial of HMG (yes HMG not HCG) Split into two dosages 2 days apart. 

If you cant get hold of HMG run nolva + clomid for 30 days


----------



## keith1569 (Jul 4, 2013)

So you have  been done with your pct for 4 /12 months after a 20 week cycle? How many 20 week cycles have you done?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 6, 2013)

Ztanzanite said:


> Thank you my man....



what were your gains like?


----------



## 2B1 (Jul 6, 2013)

You seriously took dbol for 20 weeks at 40mg ed? What's your AST/ALT values look like?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 6, 2013)

I bet they went that bad, as long as ops diet was super clean


----------



## s2h (Jul 6, 2013)

Really 3 options....jump back on(#1not the best choice)....look to run another PCT(#2 not the best choice)...or wait it out another 30-45 days and retest...

Unless your 16 yrs old 398 is within range A
and the other hormones you listed are fine by medical standards...but not bb standards...

How old are you?

How many cycles have you run over the years?


----------



## ROID (Jul 6, 2013)

I believe this bro would be a good candidate for  mike Arnold's new products. Free gear for labs.

Just say'n


----------



## Ztanzanite (Jul 6, 2013)

Dr. Said liver was fine....
first cycle ever..!.
Thanks for the info guys...!
ill keep the thread posted..... As I recover...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 7, 2013)

Ztanzanite said:


> Dr. Said liver was fine....
> first cycle ever..!.
> Thanks for the info guys...!
> ill keep the thread posted..... As I recover...



20 weeks of dbol! Thanks for dispelling a myth bro. Gotta love dbols!


----------

